# IF YOUR LOOKING FOR SIERRA SOUND



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Try Roy's Trains in Clovis,CA.*
*I was in his store this past week and he had several boxes on the shelf marked down to 100 bucks.*
*I don't know what they are but you can contact him through this link.*

*[url]http://www.roystrains.com/*[/url]

*I don't have any interest, other than I happened to see them and know people are looking for them.*
*Rick Marty*


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Next time you're visiting Roy's let me know. I live in Clovis and I drop in on Roy a lot. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi TJ,
Small world indeed.
My Sister and Brother-in-Law live in Clovis and we get down there a couple times a year to visit.
Don't make it to often as it is a 7 hour drive.
I put a note in the file so next time we get down that way I'll give you a yell.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

> I put a note in the file so next time we get down that way I'll give you a yell. 

That'd be great! I'll look forward to it. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

